# «Amore mio, voglio raccontare a tutti il tuo spregevole tradimento»



## Minerva (14 Marzo 2015)

La lettera pubblicata, con un avviso a pagamento, sul Corriere di venerdì 13 ha innescato un tam tam sul Web. Ma si tratterebbe di una trovata pubblicitaria




«Voglio raccontare a tutta Italia il tuo spregevole tradimento»: la confessione a tutta pagina (a pagamento) sul Corriere della Sera di venerdì, firmata Enzo e diretta alla fedifraga moglie Lucia, ha fatto trasalire alcuni, sorridere altri, probabilmente ha sorpreso tutti. L’iniziativa dell’ex marito, che ha aperto anche una pagina Facebook per annunciare la decisione di porre fine al matrimonio, è immediatamente rimbalzata sui social network, tra migliaia di “mi piace”, commenti ironici e messaggi di solidarietà al malcapitato. Ma dietro il “trending topic” si nascondeva con ogni probabilità una trovata pubblicitaria: in particolare la promozione di Alta infedeltà, il nuovo “scripted reality” di Real Time condotto da Enzo Miccio.




http://www.oggi.it/attualita/galler...to-tu-ti-faresti-tutti-le-foto-della-vicenda/


aggiornamento


http://www.dagospia.com/rubrica-2/m...e-risposta-lucia-cornuto-enzo-ti-ho-96448.htm


----------

